
Meet Cody Wilson, creator of the 3D-printed gun - tjaerv
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/10/cody-wilson-3d-gun-anarchist
======
Crito
The notion that Cody Wilson actually created something uniquely dangerous is
frankly absurd. Any lone nut in a town with a hardware store can make a _much_
more effective and reliable firearm. That's not just some nonsense about what
a trained person with a machine shop can hypothetically do... you can look up
videos on youtube of tons of people making reliable shotguns with a 2x4", a
metal pipe, and a few plumbing fixtures. Fuck-all training or expertise
required, a child could do it. A computer illiterate child could do it, which
is more than can be said of printed guns.

What Cody Wilson actually did (and what he set out to do) is get people
talking. He did that exceptionally well. For some reason a printed gun drives
home the _" anybody can make a gun"_ message _much_ more effectively than a 20
minute trip to the hardware store. His major accomplishment is recognizing
that _(well, getting the thing to work was impressive, but I think that is
very secondary)_.

------
crazy1van
"The problem with Wilson's argument is that's it's an argument, one that you
might formulate in the sixth-form debating society. And on the other side,
there would be a dead person."

If all you have to do the limit a right is show someone was hurt because of
it, no right is safe.

Does the author think free speech hasn't gotten people killed? Ask the
thousands who die after protests and rhetoric becomes revolution.

Extending this thinking means any form of government surveillance that saves a
life is justified.

------
kosei
"The attorney general who has been so good about pushing this ban on my guns
is accused of covering up the running of actual military grade assault rifles
into Mexico. I'm sure he'd say, 'Well, white man's burden. We've got to make
the world safe for democracy.' But they are killing millions of people."

It's pretty disconcerting that his answer to whether it's a moral issue to
make widely available plans for a 3D gun is essentially "well, there are a lot
of worse people out there".

~~~
Crito
Publishing the design for a 3d printed plastic gun is no more irresponsible or
immoral than Wikipedia publishing this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millwall_brick#Design](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millwall_brick#Design)

------
graeham
How has this story not died yet? The critical point for reducing gun violence
is obviously downstream of manufacturing the gun. Further, motivated people
with modest training can manufacture far more dangerous weapons with other
technologies.

~~~
vonklaus
But then again, the media isn't known for focusing on the most pressing
issues. Simply sensationalist stories drive ad-clicks. People like us click to
see of more of our rights will be stolen by the alarmists, while alarmists
click the article to determine how loud to sound the alarm.

------
joesmo
Perhaps this article could be taken seriously if it didn't refer to a large
percentage of Americans as "nuts" and didn't write off all British people as
idiots: "In Britain, where we hope our robbers carry nothing more than a big
stick."

